# Battery operated toaster



## Pip (Apr 8, 2008)

Alright. So in lighting tech this morning we were talking about our semester final projects, which are to be practicals. We can choose our project, and at some point someone mentioned a toaster.

I pulled an all-nighter last night for no good reason at all, so I found the toaster idea to be incredibly amusing, and now am seriously considering attempting to create a battery powered toaster just for shits and giggles- one that actually toasts bread.

Apparently the wattage of an average toaster is around 1,000.

So, I was thinking about using a motorcycle battery to power it, due to their capacity for high power draw. (A motor takes a lot of power to turn over cold)

Anyway, I'm not asking for help, I'm just throwing my totally ridiculous idea out there to see what you guys will say about it... I wouldn't say no to some brainstorming or theoretical toaster discussions though 

Enjoy!
PS I'm going to copyright this idea, so don't you dare steal it!


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Are you talking toaster or Toast-r-Oven? Because with a toaster, no one will know if it is on or off! There is the thing about making a 120v device work on a 12v battery, though you may be able to find a RV toaster that runs on 12V or 24V as a lot of RV gear is designed to run on batteries.

Also, is the project to make the practicals battery powered? I only ask that because the first thing I try to do for any practical is find a way to get it a hardline power connection. This is because it is usually a PITA to come up with a battery powered solution that everyone is happy with.


----------



## Pip (Apr 8, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> Are you talking toaster or Toast-r-Oven? Because with a toaster, no one will know if it is on or off! There is the thing about making a 120v device work on a 12v battery, though you may be able to find a RV toaster that runs on 12V or 24V as a lot of RV gear is designed to run on batteries.
> Also, is the project to make the practicals battery powered? I only ask that because the first thing I try to do for any practical is find a way to get it a hardline power connection. This is because it is usually a PITA to come up with a battery powered solution that everyone is happy with.



No, I mean a regular toaster... 

And yeah, it'll need an inverter.

Also, I doubt they make RV toasters or whatever. It would be far simpler to merely install an inverter in your RV and run your toaster on 120.

Well, not necessarily, no. And yeah, in a true application I would never TRY to make something battery powered unless it needed to be portable while on stage. This is more of an idea I had of a weird and possibly fun project that stemmed from the original practical project idea.


----------



## Footer (Apr 8, 2008)

Pip said:


> Also, I doubt they make RV toasters or whatever. It would be far simpler to merely install an inverter in your RV and run your toaster on 120.



You would be surprised what you can find in a truck stop. 

http://www.westcoastmall.net/111730-12-volt-portable-toaster-p-3232.html


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.donrowe.com/inverters/inverter_faq.html

The easy way....inverters 4TW....

Now the hard way...does it have to toast? Does the toast have to be edible? Does the toast have to pop out? Are you trying to burn down my Alma Matta again? ((sorry couldn't resist that one))

Are you actually going to have to build it?


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 8, 2008)

Not to jump ahead or anything, but I think this would be a good addition to your toaster: http://www.baronbob.com/holytoast-breadstamper.htm

a Virgin Mary toast stamp!
------

Seriously though, this looks like a cool project.


----------



## Pip (Apr 9, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> You would be surprised what you can find in a truck stop.
> http://www.westcoastmall.net/111730-12-volt-portable-toaster-p-3232.html



My god... I don't even know what to say to that... Lmfao.
*shakes head*


Grog12 said:


> http://www.donrowe.com/inverters/inverter_faq.html
> The easy way....inverters 4TW....
> Now the hard way...does it have to toast? Does the toast have to be edible? Does the toast have to pop out? Are you trying to burn down my Alma Matta again? ((sorry couldn't resist that one))
> Are you actually going to have to build it?



You know, you'll find it funny that at our focus tonight, we noticed a bunch of leftover melted cyc material still attached to the sound door... xD Ridiculous...

Anyway- yeah, I was hoping it would actually toast broad. That one that goes into the 12V socket is fine, but I don't know how well a 12 V batter is useable considering it's size. I was thinking a 6V motorcycle battery- similar load profiles, but half the voltage and way smaller form factor.
I am thinking of converting a regular toaster to run on the 6V battery.

And, no I'm not going to have to build this. I'll do my real final project on something else... But I'm pretty inspired to build this thing now... (Although it seems a lot less funny now that I've had a nap today than it did this morning when I hadn't any sleep for 20 hours)


themuzicman said:


> Not to jump ahead or anything, but I think this would be a good addition to your toaster: http://www.baronbob.com/holytoast-breadstamper.htm
> a Virgin Mary toast stamp!
> ------
> Seriously though, this looks like a cool project.



HAHAHAHA Awesome idea right there. LOL


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 9, 2008)

Pip said:


> Anyway- yeah, I was hoping it would actually toast broad.



First of all I believe that's illegal and secondly I believe they prefer to be called chicks or dames. 


I see your virgin mary toast stamper and raise you a PIRATE TOAST stamper! 

Or what about inflatable toast! 

Hey your project sounds like fun. While it's true that it would be cool to make it actually toast. It seems like a more practical project for a real theater application would be figuring out to have it press down, hold and then pop up by a remote trigger.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 9, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> First of all I believe that's illegal and secondly I believe they prefer to be called chicks or dames.
> I see your virgin mary toast stamper and raise you a PIRATE TOAST stamper!
> Or what about inflatable toast!
> Hey your project sounds like fun. While it's true that it would be cool to make it actually toast. It seems like a more practical project for a real theater application would be figuring out to have it press down, hold and then pop up by a remote trigger.


gaff beats me to the toasted broad joke yet again!


Pip you have no idea how easy you have it in Langworthy during focus now.

Funny as cyc material melted to the door is (and trust me it makes me laugh) when I went through Langworthy last summer I was flabbergasted at what had happened.


----------



## Pip (Apr 9, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> First of all I believe that's illegal and secondly I believe they prefer to be called chicks or dames.
> I see your virgin mary toast stamper and raise you a PIRATE TOAST stamper!
> Or what about inflatable toast!
> Hey your project sounds like fun. While it's true that it would be cool to make it actually toast. It seems like a more practical project for a real theater application would be figuring out to have it press down, hold and then pop up by a remote trigger.



HAHAHAHAHAHA It took me a while to figure out what you were talking about xD lmao

Pirate toast FTW!!

But yeah, it's not something that would be very useful as an actual theatrical practical...
And yeah, it would be sweet to have a remote control popup toaster 


Grog12 said:


> gaff beats me to the toasted broad joke yet again!
> Pip you have no idea how easy you have it in Langworthy during focus now.
> Funny as cyc material melted to the door is (and trust me it makes me laugh) when I went through Langworthy last summer I was flabbergasted at what had happened.



Yeah, probably not, but... Why, what's so nice about it? (Oh, are you referring to the fact that we actually have electrics and permanent runs now?)

But yeah, it's pretty crazy... Do you know Kirk? There was this meeting and they were talking about safety protocol at the school and the woman that was talking mentioned the fire, and Kirk was like... Yeah, that was me... lol her reaction was hilarious, especially considering she was talking about who should be trusted with fire, and Kirk was mentioned as one of the trustable 

PS Mary and Diane were surprised when I told them you say hi.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 10, 2008)

Charc.

Run.

Now.


----------



## Nirvano (Apr 12, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Charc.
> Run.
> Now.




I second that motion.
Charc,

you're an idiot.


----------



## Pip (Apr 15, 2008)

Hahahahaha wow ^^


----------

